# buchon Canario



## Pigeons_world_Breed (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

My name is Gary;
I would like to know please,if you know of anybody in Canada whom breeds the
buchon Canario...

Many thanks,

Gary


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I hope you find someone out here. I haven't seen any down here. Are you looking at using them as working birds?


----------



## Pigeons_world_Breed (Oct 13, 2011)

I am not looking to use them as working birds. I just like them because they're different from the other varieties of pouters, they're excellent fliers, with a very mellow temperament, they never show aggressiveness towards the hen. Hopefully I find someone out here.
Many thanks


----------



## nicole.echevarria.19 (2 mo ago)

I as well am looking for a pair of buchon pigeons, I am currently in vancouver bc. If you find some please let me know as well. I have been looking for awhile and so far I can only locate them in Florida, New York and other southern states, nothing in Canada.


----------

